# 1st week ended, with 1 in the book.



## FLQuacker (Mar 29, 2021)

Sassafras box getn it's first notch. I'm keeping it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice! There's something extra satisfying when you get a bird or catch a fish on something you made yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 29, 2021)

Got'er dun!! That first picture is scrumptious!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 29, 2021)

Nicely done Wayne!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 29, 2021)

Not quite the same Wayne but got the legs and socks mounted on two Rios today. After drying I'll paint them

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 29, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Not quite the same Wayne but got the legs and socks mounted on two Rios today. After drying I'll paint them
> View attachment 206262 View attachment 206263


That's just creepy mini me...

A deformed sheldon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats,that’s a good looking bird.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats! Had to be the wood! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

